# Will Methylene Blue cure ick/fin rot?



## YouTubeStars (Mar 29, 2012)

My divided betta tank is having big trouble. One of my bettas died with ick, fin rot and fungus (nasty stuff). I was trying to treat the tank by keeping the temperature at 87F and using aquarium salt. I treated the tank today with PrimaFix and MelaFix but unfortunately I was too late.

My other betta's fins have started to clamp and now I notice two or three white spots.

I have a separate plastic 2 gallon tank that I want to treat him in so that I can strip down and disinfect the aquarium. The medications I have at hand are PrimaFix, Melafix, Methylene Blue, and aquarium salt. 

How should I kill this ick on him, and stop the fin clamping? I'm really attached to him and I don't want to loose him!


----------

